# Pronunciar de -LL como -LI



## meencantesp

Acerca de la _LL_, la RAE afirma:

_3. Debe evitarse la pronunciación de ll como /li/ ([kabálio] por caballo), con la que algunos hablantes yeístas —aquellos que espontáneamente pronuncian la ll como si fuera una y— tratan de diferenciar, artificialmente, la pronunciación de ambas letras._

Les pregunto: ¿cuál es la diferencia entre /_li_/ y /_ll_/? Soy un lusohablante de Brasil y no la entiendo. Se dice que la _ll _del español se pronuncía de manera idéntica al _lh _del portugués (que, por su vez, es idéntico a nuestro_ li - _que es igual al_ li _del castellano), por lo que no puedo ver razón para lo que dice la RAE. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## Cainejo

En español es ya generalizada, con diferencias entre países y regiones, la pronunciación indiferenciada de _ll_ [ʎ] y _y_ [ʝ], [ʤ]..., ambas como la segunda, lo que se denomina _yeísmo_. Creo que ocurre algo parecido en português, al menos eso me parece al oírlo, muchas palabras con _lh_ se pronuncian como nuestra _y_ o como _i_.

La RAE se refiere a un intento de pronunciar [ʎ] por personas que no lo aprendieron de niños y les sale _li _[kabálio]. Yo no lo he oído en español, pero creo que sí en portugués de Brasil. Por buscar una palabra semejante en las dos lenguas, pongamos _caballero/cavalheiro_. En español sería:
correcto [kabaʎero]
yeista [kabaʝero]
yeista intentando corregir (según RAE) [kabaljero]

En portugués es [kava'ʎejɾu] pero creo que a menudo se dice [kavaljejro].


----------



## TheCrociato91

meencantesp said:


> Les pregunto: ¿cuál es la diferencia entre /_li_/ y /_ll_/?


La diferencia es la misma que hay entre los sonidos "llo" en la palabra "caballo" pronunciada por un _lleísta_, y la palabra "lio" (el verbo "liar" conjugado en pretérito indefinido). El sonido /ʎ/ de la primera es un único sonido de tipo aproximante lateral palatal (con la lengua pegada al paladar y el aire saliendo por los lados de la boca), mientras que el sonido /lj/ de la segunda son dos sonidos pronunciados uno tras el otro, por supuesto de forma muy rápida: una lateral alveolar /l/ seguida de una semiconsonante /j/ (básicamente, una /i/ no silábica).


----------



## Dymn

Hay dos formas generales de pronunciarlo:

- */ʎ/*. Este es el sonido estándar del portugués, por lo menos del portugués europeo. Aquí lo tienes pronunciado. Sin embargo en castellano es minoritario tanto en España como en América. En España se mantiene en el norte, aunque supongo que en generaciones más avanzadas, y en hablantes de otras lenguas como el catalán (que es mi caso). En América es habitual en las regiones andinas, de hecho, creo que por influencia de las lenguas indígenas también.

- */ʝ/*. Este es el mismo sonido que el de la _y_. Es el mayoritario hoy en día en castellano. Es como una _i _(como _maior _en portugués) pero más fuerte, más "consonántica". Aquí lo tienes pronunciado.


----------



## gato radioso

Seria como dizer "mandei-lhe uma carta".
Que eu saiba é só na Argentina e no Uruguay que diriam "cabasho".


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Les pregunto: ¿cuál es la diferencia entre /_li_/ y /_ll_/? Soy un lusohablante de Brasil y no la entiendo. Se dice que la _ll _del español se pronuncía de manera idéntica al _lh _del portugués (que, por su vez, es idéntico a nuestro_ li - _que es igual al_ li _del castellano), por lo que no puedo ver razón para lo que dice la RAE. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


/lj/ é como muitos brasileiros pronunciam o "lh", mas não todos. É difícil precisar a natureza do som por conta disso. Uma maneira mais ou menos fácil de saber se você pronuncia [ʎ] ou [lj] é a área de contato. Este último é mais frontal, pois não deixa de ser um ele, mas aquele é pronunciado com uma área medial da língua em contato com o palato. Aparentemente você não diferencia [ʎ] de [lj], pois afirma serem idênticos, mas há quem ainda os distinga. Tente pronunciar "Itália" e "palha": se a língua não se mover, eles são para você alofones, mas caso a sua língua se retraia em "palha", você provavelmente ainda produz [ʎ].
Embora os símbolos sejam os mesmos, o [ʎ] lusófono não é exatamente igual àquele que recomenda a RAE. O [ʎ] castelhano tem uma área de contato da língua maior que o lusófono ou italiano, nalguns casos quase toda a superfície lingual faz fricção com o palato. A diferença aos ouvidos não treinados pode ser imperceptível.
De todo o modo, com exceção do português europeu e do italiano padrão, a tendência é que [ʎ] desapareça e dê lugar a [j] ou similares, a exemplo do francês moderno, de boa parte do português brasileiro (não-padrão), de muitos dialetos italianos, dalguns dialetos do romanche (Suíça) e de quase todos os dialetos castelhanos e hispanófonos.


----------



## Guigo

Mas há, no Brasil (grande parte), o fenômeno inverso da palatização onde não deveria haver; exemplos: família e mobília. Ouço muito _familha_ e _mobilha_; neste último caso, HOUAISS até registra o verbo _mobilhar_.


----------



## guihenning

Sim, é verdade, muito bem lembrado, mas há um detalhe: família é latinismo tanto em português quanto em espanhol. O latim FAMILLIA tem de dar _*famelha_ em português e *_hameja_ em espanhol, grafias que mostram o caráter palatal que as línguas românicas naturalmente adquiriram do latim quando -ll- (_veja o italiano fami*gl*ia e o francês fami*ll*e_). A minha hipótese é que a pronúncia brasileira siga ainda o caminho natural da pronúncia da palavra, apesar da grafia latinizada, que é até bem recente e sofreu variação ao longo dos anos.
Precisaria verificar com precisão quanto a "mobília", mas a mim também me cheira a latinismo e caso venha de MOBILLIA como suponho vir, o caminho natural tem de ser _*mobilha ou *mobelha_ em português, o que a poria no mesmo saco de família. Se assim mesmo for, a pronúncia brasileira ou manteve o padrão natural ou está se revertendo a ele e, em todo o caso, não está palatalizando palavras que não foram palatalizadas um dia; está antes respeitando, por assim dizer, a deriva românica.


----------



## Guigo

Muito boa explicação, xará.

Então trata-se de um retorno às origens (ou talvez, tenha estado sempre subjacente) e não de uma inovação.


----------



## Olaszinhok

guihenning said:


> do italiano padrão


A meu ver, em italiano o fonema ʎ soa muito mais intenso do que em português ou catalão,  pronuncia-se (quase) sempre como consoante geminada ʎʎ , nomeadamente entre duas vogais. Parece-me, na verdade, bastante diferente do som do _link_ que o Dymn colocou acima.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> /lj/ é como muitos brasileiros pronunciam o "lh", mas não todos. É difícil precisar a natureza do som por conta disso. Uma maneira mais ou menos fácil de saber se você pronuncia [ʎ] ou [lj] é a área de contato. Este último é mais frontal, pois não deixa de ser um ele, mas aquele é pronunciado com uma área medial da língua em contato com o palato. Aparentemente você não diferencia [ʎ] de [lj], pois afirma serem idênticos, mas há quem ainda os distinga. Tente pronunciar "Itália" e "palha": se a língua não se mover, eles são para você alofones, mas caso a sua língua se retraia em "palha", você provavelmente ainda produz [ʎ].
> Embora os símbolos sejam os mesmos, o [ʎ] lusófono não é exatamente igual àquele que recomenda a RAE. O [ʎ] castelhano tem uma área de contato da língua maior que o lusófono ou italiano, nalguns casos quase toda a superficial lingual faz fricção com o palato. A diferença aos ouvidos não treinados pode ser imperceptível.
> De todo o modo, com exceção do português europeu e do italiano padrão, a tendência é que [ʎ] desapareça e dê lugar a [j] ou similares, a exemplo do francês moderno, de boa parte do português brasileiro (não-padrão), de muitos dialetos italianos, dalguns dialetos do romanche (Suíça) e de quase todos os dialetos castelhanos e hispanófonos.



Entendo perfeitamente que o _LI _e o _LH _do português, em muitos casos, não se diferenciam. Aqui no Brasil, só vejo diferenciarem o _LI _do _LH_ alguns nordestinos, em geral com fala menos "culta". Essa diferenciação é muito mais forte em Portugal.

A questão que me confunde muito é se o _LI_ do português brasileiro é o mesmo _LI _do espanhol. Já li que existe uma diferença entre o _dark L _e o _soft L_ - no caso do _LI_, o _dark _seria como os portugueses ou alguns nordestinos o pronunciam (em _Itália_, por exemplo), e o _soft _seria a forma dos hispanofalantes ou de grande parte dos brasileiros (a qual não vê diferença entre _LH _e _LI_).

Considerando ser o _LI _do português do Brasil idêntico ao _LI _do castelhano (com o_ soft L_) e ser o _LI_, no nosso país, idêntico ao _LH_, a conclusão a que se chega é de que, segundo a RAE, pronunciar o _LL _como o _LH _do Brasil é incorreto. Isso causa uma confusão enorme na minha cabeça, visto que não consigo enxergar diferença entre o _LH _brasileiro e o _LH _português (só entre os _LIs_)

Já sobre a última parte, mesmo não tendo conhecimento aprofundado sobre linguística, muito raramente vejo pessoas pronunciando o _LH _como a letra _I _(da mesma maneira que no espanhol e que no francês). Na verdade, só vi esse fenômeno nos gibis do Chico Bento (e em representações de caipiras). Mas esses caipiras parecem não existir mais (ou estar muito isolados), porque nunca vi jovens de Minas Gerais ou de São Paulo, os estados de cultura caipira, falando dessa forma (e muito menos rio-grandenses, já numa outra esfera cultural).


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Aqui no Brasil, só vejo diferenciarem o _LI _do _LH_ alguns nordestinos, em geral com fala menos "culta".


 voei


meencantesp said:


> [...] muito raramente vejo pessoas pronunciando o _LH _como a letra _I_


Que isso, véio! Meio paia essa Foia vermeia. (Me sinto em Madrid, Paris, Berlim, São Petersburgo, o mundo.)


meencantesp said:


> Mas esses caipiras parecem não existir mais (ou estar muito isolados), porque nunca vi jovens de Minas Gerais ou de São Paulo, os estados de cultura caipira, falando dessa forma


Existem, oh, como existem. Na zona rural de Minas não faltam. É igualzinho ao Chico Bento. (Talvez não os jovens, não sei dizer... Minas é apenas uma fotografia na parede.)


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> voei



Sinceramente não entendi.



machadinho said:


> Que isso, véio! Meio paia essa Foia vermeia. (Me sinto em Madrid, Paris, Berlim, São Petersburgo, o mundo.)



Em gírias não é incomum ver _LH _sendo pronunciado como _I _- justamente como acabou de dizer: _veio_, _paia_, etc. Mas _foia _e _vermeia _só se for como ironia, nunca ouço espontaneamente (e olha que sou jovem e já tive/tenho bastante contato com pessoas de classes mais baixas). O comentário no final faz referência aos fenômenos do francês e do espanhol?



machadinho said:


> Existem, oh, como existem. Na zona rural de Minas não faltam. É igualzinho ao Chico Bento. (Talvez não os jovens, não sei dizer... Minas é apenas uma fotografia na parede.)



Talvez existam, mas certamente se trata de uma minoria. No interior do RS, há jovens que pronunciam o _R _inicial ou o _RR _com pronúncia vibrante, mas são poucos e cada vez menos numerosos. Suspeito que essa questão do "Ieísmo" brasileiro tenha passado por uma estigmatização tão forte que os descendentes dos que o praticavam decidiram parar de fazê-lo.


----------



## guihenning

Olaszinhok said:


> A meu ver, em italiano o fonema ʎ soa muito mais intenso do que em português ou catalão, pronuncia-se (quase) sempre como consoante geminada ʎʎ , nomeadamente entre duas vogais. Parece-me, na verdade, bastante diferente do som do _link_ que o Dymn colocou acima.


Pois. O [ʎ] italiano é mais longo [ʎ:], mas tem a área de contato semelhante àquela do [ʎ] lusófono. O castelhano tem superfície de contato maior, mas é só. É a nasal palatal [ɲ] que costuma ter diferença mais acentuada nas quatro* línguas.
* no francês não existe mais, a bem verdade.


meencantesp said:


> no caso do _LI_, o _dark _seria como os portugueses ou alguns nordestinos o pronunciam


Nos dados a que tive acesso, o dark L [ɫ] só existe em Portugal e no RS. No nordeste já desapareceu há muito. E apenas em Portugal ocorre entre vogais, no RS ocorre em coda (fim de sílaba).


meencantesp said:


> Considerando ser o _LI _do português do Brasil idêntico ao _LI _do castelhano (com o_ soft L_) e ser o _LI_, no nosso país, idêntico ao _LH_, a conclusão a que se chega é de que, segundo a RAE, pronunciar o _LL _como o _LH _do Brasil é incorreto.


Sim e não. Não parece haver uma única forma no Brasil. [ʎ] e [lj] funcionam em alofonia ou distribuição complementar. A RAE não legisla com base na pronúncia brasileira e sim na que considera correta. Neste caso, o <ll> castelhano se pronuncia como o <lh> brasileiro/português padrão, uma única consoante palatal lateral aproximante. Feita com a porção média da língua em contato com o palato. Isso é tudo o que posso dizer pois não falo espanhol e tenho pouco contato formal com essa língua. As informações que sei são duma perspectiva filológica romanista e são obtidas na maior parte das vezes por comparações, do que mormente se ocupa a filologia românica.
Pelo que entendi em #1, o "cabálio" hispanófono não funciona exatamente como o "li" brasileiro, que os próprios brasileiros ou mesmo a maioria dos portugueses não consegue diferenciar do [ʎ] padrão. Eu entendo como sendo quase um hiato, justamente servindo com o propósito de diferenciá-lo da outra realização do espanhol. Pão pão, queijo queijo; essas associações entre português e espanhol são confusas e podem levar a enganos. No quesito fonético, o português tem mais a partilhar com o alemão do que com o espanhol. Raras vezes  PT e ES partilham sons.


meencantesp said:


> Aqui no Brasil, só vejo diferenciarem o _LI _do _LH_ alguns nordestinos, em geral com fala menos "culta".


Não, de todo. Os brasileiros pronunciam [ʎ] exclusivamente nalguns contextos específicos, por exemplo antes de [ɛ]: mulher, colher, Guilherme. E pois. É justamente nesse contexto que o <lh> ou vira [j] ou [l] simples. _muié, cuié e Guilérmi_, por exemplo. *Em todo o país.* A substituição é *[ʎ] > [j] ou [l]* e não [lj] > [j]. Não é porque nem sempre nos apercebemos da diferença que ela não exista e que no Brasil simplesmente haja uma única realização de <lh>. Nesse ponto há ainda certo debate entre os linguistas, há quem diga que no Brasil [ʎ] não se produza mais, mas há vários trabalhos que o mostram produtivo e como o fenômeno de ieísmo precisa partir dele, só faz mesmo sentido que exista, ainda que em alofonia ou distribuição complementar.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Aqui no Brasil, só vejo diferenciarem o _LI _do _LH_ alguns nordestinos, em geral com fala menos "culta". Essa diferenciação é muito mais forte em Portugal.


Deixando de lado que a fala deles em geral é tida por mais culta do que a sua e a minha, não entendi atribuir aos nordestinos, ao mesmo tempo, uma fala menos culta e uma diferenciação própria da língua culta. (Mas estou dando palpites sobre uma área em que sou totalmente ignorante. Melhor me calar.)


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Deixando de lado que a fala deles em geral é tida por mais culta do que a sua e a minha, não entendi atribuir aos nordestinos, ao mesmo tempo, uma fala menos culta e uma diferenciação própria da língua culta. (Mas estou dando palpites sobre uma área em que sou totalmente ignorante. Melhor me calar.)



Tinha percebido bem a minha incoerência XD A diferenciação, ironicamente, é feita pelos "não cultos", em vez de pelos pretensamente cultos. Dou um palpite: certos traços da fala que às vezes podem parecer mais "cultos" são, na verdade, internalizados pelas pessoas, nem sempre tendo respaldo gramatical (a pessoa fala daquele jeito porque é a forma como sempre ouviu, e não porque estudou sobre as pronúncias possíveis). É possível que alguém do Sul ou do Sudeste atribua à pronúncia nordestina do _LI _pecha de inculta, sendo que, na realidade, a fala mais "culta" seria justamente a daquela região.


----------



## guihenning

_Vermei(o), gai(o), cuié, muié, veio (velho) etc_ fazem parte do português culto porque os falantes escolarizados os produzem. Há sempre um equívoco do que seja português culto por conta do adjetivo "culto". O que normalmente se entende por "português-culto" é, na verdade, "português-padrão". Todo falante escolarizado produz português culto. A substituição do [ʎ] por [j] não é padrão, é estigmatizada, mas é culta. Pode não ser bem aceita em todos os contextos, mas é culta. O falante mais ignorante nos rincões nordestinos ou metrópoles e o mais bem-escolarizado paulista produzem as mesmas variações, elas não são próprias de gente não escolarizada, então são cultas. Português culto não é sinônimo de português-bico-fino nem de primor gramatical e fonético.

Mais sobre iotização aqui


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> [...] certos traços da fala que às vezes podem parecer mais "cultos" são, na verdade, internalizados pelas pessoas, nem sempre tendo respaldo gramatical (a pessoa fala daquele jeito porque é a forma como sempre ouviu, e não porque estudou sobre as pronúncias possíveis).


respaldo gramatical ≠ estudo formal. E todo mundo fala do jeito que sempre ouviu, salvo em caso de moléstia.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> _Vermei(o), gai(o), cuié, muié, veio (velho) etc_ fazem parte do português culto porque os falantes escolarizados os produzem. Há sempre um equívoco do que seja português culto por conta do adjetivo "culto". O que normalmente se entende por "português-culto" é, na verdade, "português-padrão". Todo falante escolarizado produz português culto. A substituição do [ʎ] por [j] não é padrão, é estigmatizada, mas é culta. Pode não ser bem aceita em todos os contextos, mas é culta. O falante mais ignorante nos rincões nordestinos ou metrópoles e o mais bem-escolarizado paulista produzem as mesmas variações, elas não são próprias de gente não escolarizada, então são cultas. Português culto não é sinônimo de português-bico-fino nem de primor gramatical e fonético.
> 
> Mais sobre iotização aqui



Entendi. Muito obrigado pela informação.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> respaldo gramatical ≠ estudo formal. E todo mundo fala do jeito que sempre ouviu, salvo em caso de moléstia.



Acho que não me expressei bem. O que quis dizer é que, mesmo às vezes uma determinada pronúncia devendo ser, na teoria, a mais "correta", tradicional ou "coerente", ela pode ser usada por pessoas sem consciência desse fato. Um exemplo usando a pronúncia do L final: há vários velhos aqui no Sul que falam a palavra _sol _como os antigos, com o _L _pronunciado de fato, e não vocalizado, mas eles não sabem necessariamente que se trata da pronúncia antiga e não o fazem para diferenciar o _L _do _U, _senão por ser a forma que sempre ouviram (enquanto existem alguns que passam a adotar certas pronúncias por uma espécie de afetação)_._ E eu até que ri da última parte XD Quis dizer somente que a pessoa não estaria tentando mudar a forma de falar natural dela.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Acho que não me expressei bem. O que quis dizer é que, mesmo às vezes uma determinada pronúncia devendo ser, na teoria, a mais "correta", tradicional ou "coerente", ela pode ser usada por pessoas sem consciência desse fato. Um exemplo usando a pronúncia do L final: há vários velhos aqui no Sul que falam a palavra _sol _como os antigos, com o _L _pronunciado de fato, e não vocalizado, mas eles não sabem necessariamente que se trata da pronúncia antiga e não o fazem para diferenciar o _L _do _U, _senão por ser a forma que sempre ouviram (enquanto existem alguns que passam a adotar certas pronúncias por uma espécie de afetação)_._ E eu até que ri da última parte XD Quis dizer somente que a pessoa não estaria tentando mudar a forma de falar natural dela.


Não entendi bem. A fim de que uma pronúncia _x_ pelo falante _y_ tenha o status _z_ é necessário que _y_ tenha consciência de que _x_ tem _z?_


----------

